Ask HN: Are marketplaces dead as a fundable business model? - sharemywin
======
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
Treat crypto currency and image recognition as tools that can be integrated
into the marketplace later. You can build your marketplace now. You can choose
a payment processor that already accepts a crypto currency, if that eases your
mind. And image recognition is available for free already. Maybe not
drag'n'drop easy to integrate yet, but we will get there.

------
sharemywin
With etherium(crypto), large incumbent networks, AI(visual search) coming,
does it make sense to start a niche marketplace which could expand into a big
market? (web then phone interface)

------
nnn1234
no

